# Just a new update on Misty



## Frankie (Sep 22, 2009)

Time for another update on "our" Misty!

My camera was taken during a May vacation, but I hope to replace it SOON and can give you photos as well.

Misty is doing great! Her weight is about right on now! She gets Safe Choice like the rest and is doing great on it. She never hesitates when it comes to food.




They all go out into the pasture for 2 hours in the afternoon and Misty always sneaks up a little early as she knows the grain is already in the pans. She usually gets her share and part of someone elses. I can't help but giggle at her because she really thinks she is doing something.

On most days she plays and runs with my shetland weaning, which is rather entertaining in itself as the weanling is already taller than Misty. She seems to prefer the taller girls as her friends.

She loves to be groomed, especially brushed under her neck. They all know they get a turn, but she gets back in line for a 2nd turn.

My farrier has done an awesome job with her feet! You would never know she has ever had a problem. It for sure has not stopped her from doing a thing.

She has become rather popular with the neighbors and they come by to visit in the afternoons when they're out in the pasture. She eats up every bit of the extra attention. Her favorite is still my grandson Hunter, and he is crazy about her. When he comes over, no matter where she is, he calls her, and she starts talking to him right away. He is so funny, he starts lecturing me about things I am or am not doing for her. I promise him I am doing the right things, but before he leaves, he goes over the list with me again.

We are having a great time with her, she is doing well, very healthy.

But the best for me, I can honestly say, she is a happy little girl!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update,I'm so glad you found eachother



.


----------



## Champ (Sep 23, 2009)

That is wonderful....I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Connie P (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh how wonderful! I am so happy to hear how Misty is doing. I cannot wait to see some photos of her. 

Thank you for loving her so much!


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 9, 2009)

So glad to hear she is doing well. Cant wait to see pics of her sweet self..

Missy


----------



## shelly (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update on Misty!!! You can really tell how much she is loved and that she loves you all just as much!!!! Enjoy each other and post pics soon please!!!!!


----------

